# Yeast buying help please



## Angelina (Dec 5, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can buy Lalvin yeast in bulk (bricks)? Also is there a down side to this. I have a vacuum saver and my thought was to split it into 4 or more parts, vacuum and freeze it till needed. Since most of my wines will be fruit, buying the 1118 or 1122 might be a good thing. TIA


----------



## cpfan (Dec 5, 2011)

Just happened to have this site open.
http://morewinemaking.com/view_product/16462//Dry_Wine_Yeast_-_EC-1118_80_g

I have never ordered from them (and probably never will, due to living in Canada), and have no idea if the price is any good.

Steve


----------



## BobF (Dec 5, 2011)

cpfan said:


> Just happened to have this site open.
> http://morewinemaking.com/view_product/16462//Dry_Wine_Yeast_-_EC-1118_80_g
> 
> I have never ordered from them (and probably never will, due to living in Canada), and have no idea if the price is any good.
> ...


 
I've ordered from them a few times. No complaints!!


----------



## buddy (Dec 5, 2011)

Buying your yeast in bulk will save you some money but the cost of yeast is so inexpensive do you really want to deal with all the extra fuss for such small saving?


----------



## Angelina (Dec 5, 2011)

I wanted to compare the price per pack vs per brick to see if it was worth the hassle.


----------



## Tom (Dec 5, 2011)

How much wine do you make? Remember about ONE year shelf life.


----------



## Angelina (Dec 5, 2011)

I am not sure Tom, Right now I have 1 waiting to be bottled, 1 in second fermentation, 15 gallons of apple wine in primary and 8 batches waiting to be started. But that is today. I am not sure how many I will do in a year. We have a large extended family and friends list. Wine,Cheese and Nut Bread Baskets is the plan for next years Christmas gifts.


----------



## Angelina (Dec 5, 2011)

Would freezing yeast in vacuum sealed bags extend the life?



Tom said:


> How much wine do you make? Remember about ONE year shelf life.


----------



## Tom (Dec 5, 2011)

Good chance but, you may get some nasties in there.

I make ALOT of wine. The 2 I mostly use is RC212 and Cote des Blancs. As much as I make (1,000+bottles) a year I never considered bulk. I doubt you would even use 1/4 pound


----------



## Angelina (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks Tom for your input. The last thing I would want to do is to is spoil a good wine by using less than fresh ingredients. Sometimes I just have to put it in prospective. I love to save money but not when it cost me more in the end to do it


----------



## Tom (Dec 5, 2011)

sure thing
You can get yeast for 1 buck ea if you look...


----------



## Wade E (Dec 5, 2011)

Unless you are a winery or looking for some very high end yeast there really is no reason to buy big with wine yeast. I keep about a dozen yeasts on hand in the fridge, about 2 or 3 of each yeast I like.


----------



## Flame145 (Dec 7, 2011)

Angelina said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy Lalvin yeast in bulk (bricks)? Also is there a down side to this. I have a vacuum saver and my thought was to split it into 4 or more parts, vacuum and freeze it till needed. Since most of my wines will be fruit, buying the 1118 or 1122 might be a good thing. TIA



I usually only use EC1118 for stuck ferments. There are alot of other yeast made by Lalvin and other companies that will better enhance the fruit profile. IE.. KV116 if I'm correct. Cote's di Blanc is another. There are may. Check out their web site, they list all teir yeast and their qualities.


----------

